# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software) جــديــد zte

## كالوشا@

امتلك  هاتف  zte  بليد 
ليس  به  اللغه  العربيه   
اتمنى  ان  اجد  فلااشه  عربى  من   برنامج  التحميل  
علما  ان  نسخه  الاندرويد  2.2

----------

